# Found this metal detecting???



## dehd221 (Oct 1, 2013)

Any clues as to what the symbol is. Maybe old button??


----------



## botlguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't make it out in that photo, will try to manipulate it.


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## dehd221 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you that is awesome,


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 2, 2013)

symbol looks like a nib on a fountain pen...
 almost looks like a fountain pen cap...I know there are quite a few companies with E.S. it must stand for something...

 there's e.s. perry
 an e.s. johnson and a few others...haven't seen one with e-s yet..


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 2, 2013)

not the cap...the tassie...that's the metal button shaped bezel for the cap of the cap...


----------



## dehd221 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for the info it is about the size a quarter. Would that be part of the pen or inkwell? My son and I love researching things we find. thanks again


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2013)

Reminds me of the tip of a spear....arrowhead....?  Is that for sure E-S?  Not E-5 ?

 Julie


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2013)

I wonder if it the top of a carriage bolt. Show us the back side, please.


----------



## dehd221 (Oct 4, 2013)

This is the back side it is kinda rounded out like a spoon shape and it is the size of a quarter.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2013)

symbol kinda looks like diamond K like an old cattle brand


----------



## dehd221 (Oct 5, 2013)

Interesting because there was an old school and next that an old barn??


----------



## Crozetian (Oct 6, 2013)

It sorta reminds me of the old freeze plugs out of a cast iron block motor.


----------

